# New guy from down_under



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi all. Found your site last night, I love it. I love halloween but alas in australia it hasn't caught on but i think its getting there lol. but when it does i'll be ready


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome six!

I believe you, I'm shipping out more items every year to Ausralia.

So, what do you do? Decorate, have a party, a walk thru Haunt? do tell!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome the greats people here are always happy to spread the sickness


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Frighteners have had party's with friends but would love to build some props and start a walk through and as the old saying goes if you build it, they will come  and thank you slightlymad


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, six!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Six_feetdown. I am glad to meet you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Six Feet. This is an international group for sure, and we're glad to have you with us. Is there any real celebration of Halloween there? We've heard stories of how it's little by little catching on in the British Isles, but never a word about Australia, we'd love to hear more.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcom six feet from down under.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Six feet, I feel the same way about Canada.... Its a blast watching the faces of people when your into it and they think your a freak! LOL. Welcome to the madness, enjoy your stay!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. It's nice to meet you...folks here are the best! Hmmmmm, just wondering.....maybe you could do voice overs for us for some of our talking props....a vampire with an Australian accent....how cool would that be! Sorry, my mind wandered, lol.....welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to Prop Depot


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you all for the greatings. As for halloween it is slowly catching on down here, more and more shops are selling things for it. unfortunatly there are no places that sell props or buckys  but you never know  lol
And trishaanne there is nothing wrong with wondering minds, thats where the great ideas for props and scares come from.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my slice of hell on the internet. :devil:


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

ah but home is where the heart is or was


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Six Feet! Halloween is the best. It should be a world wide holiday. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome six_feetdown.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome. Happy Haunting.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Six FeetDown, Glad to see Halloween going global..lol Looking forward to chatting with you on the boards. :devil:


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome Six!

I have to say, I kind of envy your position...you get to be the first kid on your block with a FCG...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome,Six
My brother is currently in Sydney working on his Master's Degree.
He has remarked on how friendly everyone is,he feels right at home.
You will feel the same way here.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I bid you Velcome six_feetdown! 
Hope you like it here! Kinda like an extended family that likes to help out when you need them! :>


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello and welcome six-feetdown!! What is Halloween like in Australia? I've never heard and would love to know about it.*


----------

